# bardinet Bordeaux



## gztex (May 17, 2007)

Can anyone help me ID this bottle. It has Barbinet and Bordeaux near the bottom. There are bubbles in the bottle and it appears to have an applied top. The bottle is about 9.54 inches tall and 4.5 " in Dia.


----------



## gztex (May 17, 2007)

Another view


----------



## gztex (May 17, 2007)

Top


----------



## gztex (May 17, 2007)

Note varing thicknesses in glass on bottom.


----------



## capsoda (May 17, 2007)

Bardinet is a Haitian aged rum made with heavy red cane sugar. Bordeaux could either be a wine or someones name. The bottle looks to be from the 1870s.


----------



## capsoda (May 17, 2007)

Woooooo, Thats spooky. REDRUM......REDRUM. But it does make since.[]


----------



## gztex (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies![]


----------



## annie44 (May 20, 2007)

I have a bottle that also says P. Bardinet Bordeaux...


----------



## annie44 (May 20, 2007)

pic of the embossing...


----------



## annie44 (May 20, 2007)

At one point I had obtained some info. on it - if I can find it again, I'll post...


----------



## gztex (May 20, 2007)

What a neat bottle. Was it dug?


----------



## annie44 (May 20, 2007)

I bought it on ebay a few years ago, and I think the seller was in Australia, although I don't think that is where the bottle originated from.


----------

